
What software are far more complex to make than non-technical people realize? - sidcool
https://www.quora.com/What-kinds-of-software-are-far-more-complex-to-develop-than-people-who-arent-software-engineers-realize?share=1
======
drallison
How about binary search and fizzbuzz, both of which are difficult for
technical people (aka programmers) to get right? Non-technical people are not
the only ones to misjudge complexity.

